# ecouter de la music ecran fermé?



## kaedog (10 Septembre 2005)

salut,

j'aurais voulu savoir si il était possible d'écouter de la musique une fois que l'écran était fermé, j'ai essaye mais mon ibook se met en veille, et donc stoppe tout. et je n'est pas trouver si c'etait possible.

merci a vous


----------



## vincmyl (10 Septembre 2005)

Il faut le brancher sur un écran externe


----------



## kaedog (10 Septembre 2005)

oui, mais en mode portable, genre dans le train, pour eviter d'avoir l'ecran ouvert, genre le portable fonctionne mais il est fermé, c possible?


----------



## islacoulxii (10 Septembre 2005)

Jamais!! : de la chaleur sort du clavier, de la partie a coté du track pad, etc... Ca bousillerais ton ecran! Donc : non! Achete un iPod !


----------



## fpoil (10 Septembre 2005)

ce n'est possible qu'avec les powerbook


----------



## kaedog (10 Septembre 2005)

ok merci


----------



## davidcaro2 (11 Septembre 2005)

Il existe un logiciel screen spanning doctor, tu peux le trouver là

http://www.rutemoeller.com/mp/ibook/ibook_e.html

Ce logiciel sert a débrider l'option de recopie d'écran de l'ibook : avec ça tu peux mettre  un écran externe et fonctionner en double écran (testé chez moi avec succés)

De plus il permet de ne plus mettre en veille l'ibook lors de la fermeture.(non testé)

C'est totalement reversible , donc tu peux toujours tester

Pour la chauffe je sais pas , il me semble que le powerbook chauffe plus et permet cette option , donc a mon avis c'est plus une limitation volontaire d'Apple pour conserver une avance technologique sur le powerbook


----------



## bebes (5 Avril 2006)

j'ai la recopie d'ecran mais l'ibok se met en veille quand meme si je le ferme

ce sont deux fonction bien distinct

si le power book le suporte l'ibook doit le faire aussi il faut juste le flasher avec le prog adequoi


----------

